# Draco, Sage, Rosemary and Time



## kaichu dento (Jan 25, 2010)

Took this picture last fall and meant to post it at some time and now I just re-found it! 
Draco, Sage, Rosemary & Time! (TiCN Draco)






Silly play on words, but when I saw the sage and rosemary, well, it was more than I could resist! 





I'd like to use this thread for any comparison shots for the Drake or Draco by Modamag and especially interesting pictures; like this one! I know a lot of you will come up with more inventive, funny and well taken photos, but I hope you guys at least get a smile out of this one too!
Feel free to re-post any and all Drake/Draco pictures here!

By the way, anyone good at beamshots care to post some of the Drake/Draco here in this thread too? 

This thread dedicated to Jonathan/Modamag, HKJ and Applevision!


----------



## Ward (Jan 25, 2010)

You should buy a Spyderco Sage...


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 25, 2010)

Parsley,Sage,Rosemary,and Thyme from Simon and Garfunkel's song 'Scarborough Fair'.

That song always reminds me of a girl named Laura that I was in love with back in University.





I wonder were she is these days?

Oh that's right-we're talking about flashlights-aren't we.


----------



## hazna (Jan 25, 2010)

I need to get a better camera first...


----------



## HKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not have any beamshots of the Draco and Drake, but I can add a picture:






And here they are together with a few friends:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 25, 2010)

This looks like it will make a nice "Collection" thread, so I'm moving it to the Flashlight Collecting section.


----------



## applevision (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks *kaichu*!

Neat thread!

And *HKJ*, all hail! Amazing collection as always!

I will try to add some cool pics of the Drake this week!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 25, 2010)

Ward said:


> You should buy a Spyderco Sage...


Sage advice eh? What else could we do - have a girl named Rosemary? :laughing:



DM51 said:


> This looks like it will make a nice "Collection" thread, so I'm moving it to the Flashlight Collecting section.


Thanks! I thought about which section to start it in before choosing the wrong one! 
Unless I'm mistaken you had a cool picture of three Draco's that I would look nice here too!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 25, 2010)

HKJ said:


> I do not have any beamshots of the Draco and Drake, but I can add a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic group shot!!  :twothumbs


applevision said:


> Thanks *kaichu*!
> 
> Neat thread!
> 
> ...


No Drake shot there but I'm sure you'll come up with some good stuff - like a lineup of all your tiny lights! :naughty:

Hey, this is cool having posts from two of the guys the thread is dedicated to! Now on to my agenda of promoting the tiny Drake and Draco!


----------



## DM51 (Jan 25, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Unless I'm mistaken you had a cool picture of three Draco's that I would look nice here too!


You have a good memory, except it was a picture of 3 cool Dracos rather than a cool picture of 3 Dracos, lol. Here it is:


----------



## applevision (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay... got some new shots!

First, the family:




_From L to R: AA Eneloop, Maratac AAA, IlluminaTi, Aeon, MiNi 123, Drake, Wee, La Petit Killer (LPK), Streamlight Nano, TiFli, FireFli; in the foreground you see a Fauxton and the Picolight! In the background we have the Zebralight H501w, the NiteCore D10 and a Glo-Toob._

Glamour shot of the little guys:




_From L to R: Drake, Wee, La Petit Killer (LPK), Streamlight Nano, TiFli, FireFli_

Now some beamshots. Note: these are done on manual all locked with same f-stop, ISO, exposure time. I think I should have lowered the exposure or increased my f-stop as the brighter lights are sort of over-exposed... But you get a good sense of just how bright the Drake is!





_The Modamag Drake on high, about 3 feet away from the wall_


----------



## applevision (Jan 26, 2010)

Just wanted to remind folks (since this is a tribute thread to the Drake and Draco) that those two babies pretty much OWN the brightness/size ratio. Here is a look at some of the best ranked from worst (La Petit Killer) to the best (Draco). I put the new MiNi 123 in there just to show you that it is indeed a "pocket rocket"... but not half as much as the Drake is! (Literally--the ratio is more than 2 times better for the Drake!)


```
LENGTH:   DIAMETER:   VOLUME:      MAX:  LUM/VOL:      $:
LaPetit    23.25mm    14.25mm     3681mm^3    <5*      .0013    $ 95.00 
KD         42mm       10mm        3299mm^3     <5*     .0015    $  1.50
Nano       37mm       13mm        4910mm^3     10      .0020     $  8.00
Fauxton    41x23mm    7mm         6601mm^3*    15*     .0022    $  FREE*
Firefli    38mm       7mm         1462mm^3     <5*     .0034     $  N/A
MiNi123    58.4mm     20.3mm      18,715mm^3   189     .0100    $39.00 
Wee        34mm       15mm        6007mm^3     100     .0166     $ 51.00
Drake      33mm       13mm        4380mm^3     100     .0228     $145.00
Draco      47mm       13mm        6238mm^3     160     .0256    $155.00
```

In fact, I think that makes for a good CPF challenge... Is there a light (custom or production) that is brighter from a lumens/size standpoint than the Draco? If the MiNi 123 is only 1/2 as good... and that's using a tiny body with a very energy dense CR123 batt and the most efficient LED out there... it makes me think that there is nothing that can touch the Draco (and the Drake, its close second)! Fellas?


----------



## Incidentalist (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's my Ti Drake and Ti Draco in bed with some of their Ti friends (Ti orgy? oo.






I've been meaning to get a picture with some of their bigger friends as well for the Ti collector thread. Once I do, I'll include it here as well.


----------



## applevision (Jan 26, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> Here's my Ti Drake and Ti Draco in bed with some of their Ti friends (Ti orgy? oo.
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to get a picture with some of their bigger friends as well for the Ti collector thread. Once I do, I'll include it here as well.



Just beautiful!!!
oo:oo:oo::wow:


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 26, 2010)

DM51 said:


> You have a good memory, except it was a picture of 3 cool Dracos rather than a cool picture of 3 Dracos, lol. Here it is:


Hey, that's the one! You're right; picture of 3 cool Draco's, can anyone else beat DM51? I've only got two... 

(These lights are: TiN, AlTiN and plain titanium)


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 26, 2010)

applevision said:


> Just wanted to remind folks (since this is a tribute thread to the Drake and Draco) that those two babies pretty much OWN the brightness/size ratio... it makes me think that there is nothing that can touch the Draco (and the Drake, its close second)!


I think the only non-Modamag light fans are people who haven't tried one! (and people with big fingers!) :laughing:


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 26, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> Here's my Ti Drake and Ti Draco in bed with some of their Ti friends (Ti orgy? oo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is exactly some of the pics I've been hoping to see! Glad you showed them all in bed like that, because erotic as it seems, it shows they know that at heart they're all related in their own little ways! 

Think you could add in the missing names of the cousins on the right? I took the liberty of adding the names I knew...


applevision said:


> Just beautiful!!!
> oo:oo:oo::wow:


+1 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7... 8! + 8! 

I need to get a plain Ti Draco too! I've seen lots of chrome and lots of AlTiN, but that's the first plain one I've seen, and along with DM51's TiN, I think I want one of each now! :tinfoil:


----------



## applevision (Jan 26, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> Here's my Ti Drake and Ti Draco in bed with some of their Ti friends (Ti orgy? oo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not *Inci* but I can name all his glorious lights!
Top: LaPetite Killer, TiFli shroud, TiFli no-shroud
Bottom: Wee, Drake, Draco, Lummi Raw and ThruNite TiKey https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240240


----------



## HKJ (Jan 26, 2010)

More photos:






I love trits in my lights:


----------



## Incidentalist (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice photos HKJ! I wish I could take pics that nice.


As to the question above, apple correctly ID'd all of the lights.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 8, 2010)

Time to add a couple more pics of one of my favorite lights! This is my 'even when I'm not wearing anything else light!' Don't worry, the 2nd picture is just me in the hot springs! :thumbsup: (TiCN Draco)






(AlTiN Draco)


----------



## kaichu dento (May 18, 2010)

Forgot to add these... (TiCN Drake)


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 18, 2010)

Great thread.

Want to see some clean thumbnails next to the greens though:laughing:.

The output / volume numbers on the Draco are a crackup. 
What a mini marvel.


----------



## lisantica (May 22, 2010)

My Draco, AlTin






And her next to big sister, Mac's EDC SST-50 in Voilet color


----------



## SuperTrouper (May 23, 2010)

lisantica said:


> And her next to big sister, Mac's EDC SST-50 in Voilet color



That Mac's EDC looks fantastic in Violet! Can I ask how it was done?


----------



## kaichu dento (May 23, 2010)

lisantica said:


> My Draco, AlTin


Nice background selection! That picture makes me miss my AlTiN Draco and I bet you're glad you waited for the matching head!


----------



## nfetterly (May 23, 2010)

Love the AlTiN. My Chrome Draco has been on my keychain since I bought it ~18 months or so ago. It really is a bright light - regardless of size! No photos right now.

FYI - Lisantica bought Mac's EDC SST-50 anodized like that from Mac. I'm presuming it's Ti - Ti is fairly easy to anodize - there is a really good thread with links in the McGizmo subsection. Anodizing Al is much more involved apparently.


----------



## ninemm (May 23, 2010)

nfetterly said:


> Love the AlTiN. My Chrome Draco has been on my keychain since I bought it ~18 months or so ago. It really is a bright light - regardless of size! No photos right now.
> 
> FYI - Lisantica bought Mac's EDC SST-50 anodized like that from Mac. I'm presuming it's Ti - Ti is fairly easy to anodize - there is a really good thread with links in the McGizmo subsection. Anodizing Al is much more involved apparently.



Based on the price listed for the Violet EDC SST50 ($215) if it was Ti then that was the deal of the century. 

Great pics of the Draco everyone. Makes me want one even more. Argh.


----------



## lisantica (May 23, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> That Mac's EDC looks fantastic in Violet! Can I ask how it was done?



Mac called the anodize "Type II Violet 3d anodizing'.
From this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/275540

I couldn't buy it fast enough as it's my favorite color and it's difficult to find a flashlight in such a lively color.


----------



## lisantica (May 23, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Nice background selection! That picture makes me miss my AlTiN Draco and I bet you're glad you waited for the matching head!



Yes, I'm quite glad you encouraged me to wait.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 23, 2010)

It would have driven me nuts seeing a mismatched head on there, so I'm glad you decided to wait!


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 7, 2010)

*Finishes*



HKJ said:


> I do not have any beamshots of the Draco and Drake, but I can add a picture:



Are those the AlTiN finish ?



DM51 said:


> You have a good memory, except it was a picture of 3 cool Dracos rather than a cool picture of 3 Dracos, lol. Here it is:



Ok, so IIRC, from top to bottom in the above photo, they are:

TiN
TiCN
Ti (bare)



applevision said:


> Okay... got some new shots!
> 
> First, the family:
> 
> ...



Is that the chrome finish ?



HKJ said:


> More photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which finish is this one ? It sort of looks like the tiCN, but I wasn't sure. Looks like it holds up well. Do you EDC it ?



lisantica said:


> My Draco, AlTin





kaichu dento said:


> Time to add a couple more pics of one of my favorite lights!



Which finish is this one ?


Seems like we have all of them reflected here except maybe the diamond black finish ?


----------



## hazna (Aug 7, 2010)

Some photos of my chrome drake:


----------



## HKJ (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Finishes*



Sparkss said:


> Are those the AlTiN finish ?



They are TiCN


----------



## Sparkss (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Finishes*



hazna said:


> Some photos of my chrome drake:



You got one of the rainbow keychains from Justin /me jealous .. about the drake too, but that is one itch I can scratch, Justin isn't taking any more orders right now for keychains, so I can only sit back and gaze longingly at the pictures *sigh* 



HKJ said:


> They are TiCN



Thanks !! I really like the look on those (with that finish). Almost like a light, shiny gunmetal blue (at least to me, from that picture).


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Finishes*

These are actually TiN, AlTiN and bare titanium. (these lights and picture belong to DM51)





I don't know where I found this one but luckily I wrote the info for which was which. Very deceiving to the eye, but I've noticed my own neck carry TiCN look very blackish, dark grey and chrome-like depending on lighting.

These are: Ti, TiCN, TiN, Chrome, 24k and you can tell that these are older Draco's by the head.





This next picture, which I saved from a PM ages ago, clearly shows the contrast between TiCN (body & head) and AlTiN (extension).


----------



## tinker gnome (Aug 23, 2010)

As requested here (post #8), some pictures of my matching TiCN set (Drake via Kaichu Dento, Draco via RIDE)


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 25, 2010)

tinker gnome said:


> As requested here (post #8), some pictures of my matching TiCN set (Drake via Kaichu Dento, Draco via RIDE)


That is a gorgeous picture and one of my favorites so far!


----------

